# Album / Photo Security.  Password Protect



## mbartle (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi Guys,
New here and just getting going with mobile.  

Is there a way to password protect or hide certain photos or albums?  I'd love for my kids to look through pictures but would hate for them to come acrosss some "pre-kid" photos or memes I've downloaded for "dad chat"?   I'm currently syncing my camera roll to the cloud and sorting as I go.  It's pretty annoying that LR opens on the "all photos" screen too and not the "home" screen for example.  If I bring it up on the computer in front of the family my latest photos are right there.  

Let me know your thoughts
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 11, 2021)

That sounds like a good use-case for having more than one catalogue. You could even use something like VeraCrypt to hide the catalogue and images.


----------

